# .22 MAG for Coyotes



## Michael Brigman

Can the .22 MAG take a coyote at 200 yards or closer?


----------



## Brad.T

i would say more like a 100 yds or closer after that it's a pretty iffy deal and for ethical reasons i wouldn't consider anything over 100yds. But thats just my opinion i'm sure there are some people that would shoot it out to 250 yds


----------



## Militant_Tiger

It will take a coyote out to 150, but its a rimfire, remember it has limitations.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

100 yards Max, if any further you will kill it if hit in the vitals, but may not recover him. Head shoot him if over 100 yards. The 22 WMR has defiantly more punch than the 17 HMR, go choice.


----------



## sdeprie

I would say check your accuracy aou as far as you intend to shoot, then see if the energy is there. Most 22 mags won't compare with the accuracy pf the 17 HMR and certainly doesn't have the trajectory, but may carry the energy better, although the 17 has a better BC. Some say either are iffy for coyote.


----------



## Michael Brigman

Thanks for the replies, guys.

The reason I was wondering is because I just got permission to call on a local farm in my area, but because of the man's cows he doesn't want me shooting a high-power rifle. I asked him about my .22 Mag and he agreed. That's why I was wondering about the knock-down power of the .22 Mag.

It's either that or I can use my 12 gauge, and I don't really think that will work well either. His farm is mostly open fields and the coyotes around here don't like to step out in the open too much, that makes for some tough hunting with a shotgun.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

Use your 22 WMR, don't buy a 17 HMR. Buy a 17 HMR only if you want to wound and not recover animals larger than a house cat at distant ranges. The energy from your proven 22 WMR will ethically and humanly dispatch any size coyote up to 100 yards. Good Luck


----------



## Brad.T

I second that just make sure you put a good shot on the coyotes that you shoot with the 22


----------



## sdeprie

I still say check out the possibility of something along the lines of a 22 hornet. You may be surprised and he may go along with the hornet when he wouldn't with something like a 223. I just don't think the rimfire is dependable for coyote. My opinion. Nothing more. Not worth anything to some, as if I care.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*Michael Brigman*, Stick to your 22 WMR if that's all you have and you will not have any problem bagging coyotes.

*Hey sdeprie *I know your not suggesting a different chambering in a different rifle he might not have the money to purchase, remember the subject is .22 MAG for Coyotes! *You need to stop and smell what you are shoveling to see if its worth anything to others!*


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

No need to get personal guys, you're offering your opinions.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/phpBB/terms.html


----------



## Plainsman

Michael

I am going to ignore all the other posts and try answer your question. I looked in a couple books and most only have energy charts that look at the 22 mag to 100 yards, and perhaps for good reason. The best I can figure is at 200 yards you would be down to about 110 ft/lb energy. You only start with slightly better than 300 ft/lb of energy. I would say the 22 mag for coyote is only as good as you think you can make a head shot. With body shots I would say limit yourself to 50 or 60 yards. Coyote are a much tougher animal than some people give them credit for. Here in North Dakota full metal jackets are legal for predators. Many feel that they are less damaging to fur, and so about 20 years ago I tried full metal in Winchester 243. Although with soft point this caliber is adequate for deer the full metal didn't stop coyotes well. I shot one at 25 yards, and could see the impact area in the chest as the bullet struck. I tracked that coyote for a half mile jumped him and put him down with a soft point. The real answer here lies with your abilities to place the bullet. If you can head shoot him nearly anything will do. If you can't get a caliber with more energy or get closer. What ever you decide here is hoping you success. Keep in mind this sounds like a perfect excuse for a new rifle.


----------



## Michael Brigman

*Plainsman*
Thanks for the input. You sound like you really know your stuff. The more I think about it, and read these replies, I wonder if the 22 MAG is enough gun for my needs. I'm not a PETA member by any means, but at the same time I don't want a dog running off - just to die a slow, painful death because I made a bad hit on him. I'll just use my 12 ga. and try to get them in close.

And you're right... This does sound like a very good excuse for a new rifle. But the boss would never go for it. I've already got a gun cabinet full of guns I never even use.


----------



## mr.trooper

OSOK:

"You need to stop and smell what you are shoveling to see if its worth anything to others!"

ROTFL :rollin: TAKE A LOOK IN THE MIRROR MAN!

ontopic: shure, stay with the .22 mag. but i would go 22 hornet or .223 if you hve the money, but if not, thats fine. use the .22 mag.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*Naughty mr.trooper*

Please read and heed:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/phpBB/terms.html

Have a great day, 
OneShotOneKill


----------



## sdeprie

MB, you don't need to be a PETA member to not want the animal to suffer. I'm with you there, but I am a member of PETA (People Eating Tasty Animals.) I didn't make that up. I just joined up.

Mr Trooper, don't waste your time. We all have far better things to do.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*Michael Brigman*

I am glad you have a nice place to hunt varmints. I hunt numerous ranches and always respect the owner's wishes. They enjoy seeing me carry mature coyotes out of there pastures. I am sure you will find your 22 WMR will be fine for coyotes. *Try Remington Premier ammunition using Hornady's 33 grain V-max bullets.*

http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/215355


----------

